

Two Pi R – redundant filesystem set-up on Raspberry Pis - reirob
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/two-pi-r?page=0,1

======
reirob
Just found the follow-up article for those who are interested:
[http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/two-pi-r-2-web-
servers](http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/two-pi-r-2-web-servers)

